# Oil Ring - Central Pneumatic



## Rugby_3

I am hoping someone can answer my question. I have a Central Pneumatic compressor that Harbor Freight no longer has parts for. The oil scrap ring is broken and I would like to know how important this is to the pump function. The compression rings are still good. I also have to rebuild the flapper gasket but I was planning to do that with head gasket material. Here are a few photos of the oil scrap ring.


----------



## rhenning

The oil scraper ring is very important if you want the pump to work without using oil and then getting stuck from lack of oil. Roger


----------



## Rugby_3

So based on what you see the ring then needs to be replaced? I have contacted the manufacture, in China, to help with souring the part. I really would hate to trash this compressor.


----------



## rhenning

Yes it needs to be there. Things like that in engines and pumps are there for a reason. Roger


----------



## SonnyT

Plus you will have oil in everything you use. Go to blow off something and oil will blow out. Not good.


----------



## Rugby_3

Thanks guy, any ideas on where I can turn for a new ring. I am not getting anything from the manufacture in China.


----------



## rhenning

Find out the size of the piston and buy a copy of Gas Engine Magazine. There is a company the sells rings in about any size possible.In the 1960s for example I worked for a air compressor manufacturer and our pumps used pistons that came from Briggs and were used in Briggs lawn mower engines. If I can find a phone number for the GEM advertiser I will post it. Roger


----------



## rhenning

The name of the company with engine rings is Starbolt Engine Supplies at Starbolt Engine Supplies. They have rings in sizes 1 1/8" to 6 1/2" and various thicknesses. Roger


----------



## Tim Howel

oh man deff cant help you out here. sorry


----------



## Rugby_3

Great Roger, Thank you all for the information. I will be contacting Starbolt on Monday and hopefully they will have the ring.


----------

